# Poor Bella



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Today on our usual walk into the woods Bella jumped over a fallen tree like she has since being real small. When she jumped she caught her leg on the branch poking out and it ripped her leg and took the skin away.
I thought at first she had broken her leg as I couldn't see what she had done. Poor girl was rushed to the vets where she has spent most of the day, she has been stitched up and will be groggy when we go to get her.
I feel so guilty, cried all morning. Not even sure why I feel guilty, we go on that walk everyday once I've taken the kids to school. Hopefully she will be ok, will feel better once she is home.
She is suppose to be starting her gundog training on Sunday to but that won't be happening now


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope she gets better soon.
Lots of cuddles when she is home!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't feel guilty. Your dog got injured doing what it loves to do. It reminds me of being a wild child playing in the woods. I would always come home with new cuts and broken bones (which I'm sure drove my mother mad). If she's a future Gundog, it won't be the last cut she gets

Sorry to hear your pup is hurt. Kauzy and I wish Bella a speedy recovery. She needs to get back in the woods soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie, sorry to hear that Bella got injured. She is young and will bounce back, you wait and see.

Where are you going for your gundog training? Boris just had his first HPR session last Sunday. He got the hang of finding the birds, not sure that I got the hang of how to handle my dog!! I felt the trainer assumed that I knew what to do, despite me saying that I had never done this before.

let us know how she is.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Plenty of rest Angie, lots of cuddles and she will soon be playing havoc in the style that Vizsla's know best, enjoy the rest while it lasts.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wishing Bella a speedy recovery Angie


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

How's Bella doing? I know it is hard to not feel guilty, but she was doing what she does best - being a high performing athlete...and accidents happen. Can't put them in a bubble to protect them...unfortunately. :-\ She will bounce back very quickly. They are amazing at recovering, as you will soon see. And if she is anything like mine, she may be a bit of a drama queen just to tug at your heart even more! Lots of cuddles and mind work will get you both through this. Take care.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We brought Bella back from the vets last nite, she has to keep her stitches in for 10 days and has a collar on. That's where the nightmare begins. 
She will not leave the collar alone, she is running round the house like a dog possessed trying to pull it off. I phoned the vet as I'm concerned it will rip her stitches, they told me to put an old t shirt on her. Have done that but so far all she wants is the collar off. 
She seems to have recovered well, bouncing around like I don't no what today. The vet said to keep her calm!!! How am I to do that? Any advice would be great, she is on her crate at the moment. It's the only thing to stop her from going crazy


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Aww poor bella  the only thing I can think of to keep her calm and tire her out would be to do some training if she's able.. This is what I do with Harry when he goes zooming about I try to get him to focus and work his brain also a kong stuffed with something tasty and pop it in the freezer this will keep Her busy for a wee while.. Hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella seems to have calmed down a bit now, she is fast asleep next to me. Thankyou for your replies, it made me feel better about the whole thing.

Hotmischief, Bella was starting her training in Thruxton, a place called Mullencotes gundog training. We were really doing it for the obedience side of it and my husband was going to see if he enjoyed it and carry on. They start at foundation and then on to bronze, silver and gold. 
I phoned the lady yesterday and they are happy for her to enroll onto the next course thankfully


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Just a quick update on Bella

As you all said she has bounced back really well, her leg isn't bothering her at all. The collar on the other hand is driving her mad.
I phoned the vets to say she is recovering well and asked about her gundog training. They have said because the wound wasn't deep it was a tear if all goes well she can start her training a week Sunday as her stitches will be removed a few days before.
Hopefully all goes well as Bella and her daddy were looking forward to the training. 
As always, thankful for your kind and thoughtful comments 
[li][/li]
[li][/li]


----------

